# VZW Stock Jelly Bean



## HCDemon (Nov 1, 2011)

Is anyone using the OTA Jelly Bean update on VZW? If so, what are your impressions or thoughts about it?


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

Its fine, its stable everything works and the GAPPS are fine. The problem I had with most ROMS was I always had to tweak gapps to work or the predictions in the keyboard didn't work and the Verizon OTA all of this is working just fine.

Bugless Beast is the only stable ROM I used that is faster and better with Battery then the OTA but the Predictions weren't working for me. I've tried numerous others including Jelly Belly, AOKP, CM10, Liquid... etc

That said I may go back to bugless to see if maybe a new install would fix the predictions. Was hoping for an upgraded version before doing so.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

when did the ota come out....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> when did the ota come out....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It didn't. There is a leak floating around.


----------



## HCDemon (Nov 1, 2011)

I was referring to the "official" OTA, because the "leak" came from an OTA update. I know it isn't he 100% official, since it hasn't been rolled out to everyone yet, but it is still an official release in my book.

Simply wondering because I have been running Jelly Belly since around version 2 and every release I have flashed has been solid as a rock. However I have been considering going back to straight stock everything for awhile, so just trying to get peoples opinions on the "official" release vs a lot of the ROMs that are currently out there.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

HCDemon said:


> I was referring to the "official" OTA, because the "leak" came from an OTA update. I know it isn't he 100% official, since it hasn't been rolled out to everyone yet, but it is still an official release in my book.
> 
> Simply wondering because I have been running Jelly Belly since around version 2 and every release I have flashed has been solid as a rock. However I have been considering going back to straight stock everything for awhile, so just trying to get peoples opinions on the "official" release vs a lot of the ROMs that are currently out there.


I get what you're saying, but with VZW nothing is 'official' until it has been pushed to everyone. There were 2 or 3 - 4.0.3 OTA leaks for the GNex. We never even got 4.0.3 officially. VZW finally released 4.0.4, skipping over any 4.0.3 official OTAs.

You may want to change your terminology to what everyone else can identify with, to avoid confusion. To everyone else here, 'official' means VZW has actually pushed an OTA to everyone. They will know exactly what you are talking about if you say 'the leaked Jelly Bean OTA'.

Just sayin...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I get what you're saying, but with VZW nothing is 'official' until it has been pushed to everyone. There were 2 or 3 - 4.0.3 OTA leaks for the GNex. We never even got 4.0.3 officially. VZW finally released 4.0.4, skipping over any 4.0.3 official OTAs.
> 
> You may want to change your terminology to what everyone else can identify with, to avoid confusion. To everyone else here, 'official' means VZW has actually pushed an OTA to everyone. They will know exactly what you are talking about if you say 'the leaked Jelly Bean OTA'.
> 
> Just sayin...


smh @ Verizon and their lack of updates!


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

rman18 said:


> Its fine, its stable everything works and the GAPPS are fine. The problem I had with most ROMS was I always had to tweak gapps to work or the predictions in the keyboard didn't work and the Verizon OTA all of this is working just fine.
> 
> Bugless Beast is the only stable ROM I used that is faster and better with Battery then the OTA but the Predictions weren't working for me. I've tried numerous others including Jelly Belly, AOKP, CM10, Liquid... etc
> 
> That said I may go back to bugless to see if maybe a new install would fix the predictions. Was hoping for an upgraded version before doing so.


What predictions are you referring to? Just curious since I am running Bugless Beast and have been since JB came out and now I feel like I'm missing something that I didn't know was there! lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

dewijaro said:


> What predictions are you referring to? Just curious since I am running Bugless Beast and have been since JB came out and now I feel like I'm missing something that I didn't know was there! lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I think he's talking about keyboard predictions?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MGJulius (Jan 18, 2012)

Currently running the leak for about 5 days; way better than ICS. With ICS my signal would drop about 3-4 times a day and would take at least a minute to reestablish. I flashed the new radio's included in the some of the leaks and haven't had a single signal drop. The UI responsiveness is so much better, and battery has significantly improved. Google Now is pretty cool too.


----------



## dewijaro (Sep 15, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I think he's talking about keyboard predictions?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Got it. I use SwiftKey, so I haven't been missing out.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's what I thought...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lgomez81 (May 29, 2012)

been running mwalt2's build since release wit no problems really smooth so far!i choose to add the trinity kernel (colors are amazing) 
give it a shot only way to truly find out!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

lgomez81 said:


> been running mwalt2's build since release wit no problems really smooth so far!i choose to add the trinity kernel (colors are amazing)
> give it a shot only way to truly find out!


Your post is completely irrelevant to the OP as they are asking about JRO03O that someone got on a test device, not something compiled from source.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Your post is completely irrelevant to the OP as they are asking about JRO03O that someone got on a test device, not something compiled from source.


There's always "that guy" who has to say what ROM they use.

I've got news for everyone: NO ONE CARES.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> There's always "that guy" who has to say what ROM they use.
> 
> I've got news for everyone: NO ONE CARES.


I'm on CM10...that is all.


----------



## lgomez81 (May 29, 2012)

i wuz talkn bout his (mwalt2's JR0030 build) isnt dat tha vzw leak pretty much?but if i offended anyone i apologize i could have overlooked the question?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

lgomez81 said:


> i wuz talkn bout his (mwalt2's JR0030 build) isnt dat tha vzw leak pretty much?but if i offended anyone i apologize i could have overlooked the question?


No worries some people just get really worked up over internet forum topics having a few posts that may stray from the original intent.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> smh @ Verizon and their lack of updates!


Verizon started off well. A couple of years ago, the were the best carrier in terms of getting Android updates out the door. I wonder if the the bottleneck is due to LTE testing.


----------



## chadk (Feb 11, 2012)

skinien said:


> Verizon started off well. A couple of years ago, the were the best carrier in terms of getting Android updates out the door. I wonder if the the bottleneck is due to LTE testing.


If so, then the extra testing isn't helping.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

chadk said:


> If so, then the extra testing isn't helping.


That disposition can only be made if you're certain the additional testing has never caught any bugs. Considering how new LTE is, some of the "issues" we have are just a result of new technology - currently works as designed.


----------

